# Composition



## Torus34 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Buckster (Oct 17, 2009)

Very nice!  Good eye!


----------



## Canosonic (Oct 17, 2009)

Mmm... two chocolate doughnuts covered with coffee bits...
Or a two rusty chains! 
Nice one!


----------

